# What is your smoking project for 2010?



## sumosmoke (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been smoking meats for the past 2 years, thanks to the fine tips provided here at SMF. There are still tons of items I have yet to throw on the smoker due to either complexity, lack of tools (i.e. sausage stuffer), or just plain lazieness. 

Have any items that are "must try's" for 2010? I know mine are the following:

1. Cheese smoke
2. More fatty's (perfect the bacon weave)
3. Bacon (will need to hook up with my buddy for that ...)


----------



## rickw (Dec 29, 2009)

I want to do more brining. I've only done it once and really liked it.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 29, 2009)

Now that I have my elk back from the processor, I'm gonna be doing some pastrami for the first time and some more tender quick curing/smoking some steaks.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 29, 2009)

Build reverse flow stick burner
Dry and semi-dry sausage


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 29, 2009)

1. Complete my Backwoods clone.
2. Start an insulated reverse flow trailer unit. Trailer done, just need the    smoker.
3. Smoke bacon.
4. Learn about Dry and Semi Dry Sausage making.
5. Finish my 2009 projects LOL


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 29, 2009)

1. Doing Sausage
2. Build a smoker out of a upright freezer
3. UDS


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 29, 2009)

I think my #1 thing would to be to remind myself to try new things, whether it is a new sauce, rub, or technique and not get stuck in my ways.  I got my first smoker in 1993, so after almost 17 years of doing this stuff, it is easy to get into a comfort zone and not come out of it.  Same  rub, same sauce, same technique, temps, etc.  Got to try not to get close minded

On the competition side,  I want to go ahead and take a judging class instead of just talking about it and also do more competing in the NE and try to figure out what flavor profile they are looking for up here........after 2 comps up north all I have determined is that they like my presentation. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good topic. IMO


----------



## chefrob (Dec 29, 2009)

since i am a newbie there is a lot to do but or starters....fatties, bacon, and 'strami.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 29, 2009)

I am still on the hunt for the perfect rub....and sauce...
I am gonna build a freezer conversion that will live in the garage and flu to the outside so I can smoke in the cold weather.


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

Build another small cabinet type of smoker.  Another Backwoods clone for my other brother or maybe add a Stumps type of Chute for the Charcoal...Something fun to experiment with and keep me occupied in the shop.
Buckboard bacon
A few Competitions
Perfect my rub flavor profile - an ongoing experiment!
A Stoker to tie into my home LAN that sends temperature updates to my cell phone / blackberry.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 29, 2009)

BBQ goals for 2010:

1) practice smoking meat at least once a weekend
2) continue to respect the craft of bbq
3) maybe try doing a brisket(im a pork guy)
4) finish the rub I have been working on(almost there)
5) do a 90# hog for my annual BBQ
6) continue to live by & promote the motto: "if I dont have something nice to say, dont say anything"


----------



## iamaxxer (Dec 29, 2009)

Buy or build a larger vert.smoker...


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 29, 2009)

Keep everbody healthy an safe!

Keep searchin fer the old cures an the old ways.  Try to update the ones I've found.

Get the basement kitchen done so I got more room! (and less headache!)

Get some good workin relations with the venison an buffalo raisers round here, I wan't to make sausage outa them!


----------



## coyote-1 (Dec 29, 2009)

So far, the only thing I've not done smoke-wise is a cold smoke.

I want to make something like the ProQ cold smoke generator, but I've not yet found a good source for the steel mesh...  I really don't want to have to order one from England.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 29, 2009)

2010 Goals

1. Sausage
2. Buckboard Bacon
3. Offset Smoker Build
4. Live Free & Smoke Hard!


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 29, 2009)

*........uds!*


----------



## falconrod (Dec 29, 2009)

Perfect a Rub that compliments our Homemade BBQ Sauce
Smoke a Turkey, Fatty, Rib Roast, Packer
Improve my Brining technique
Make all Mods to my CG-SFB

This is the short list, being a Newbie, the whole Smokin' World is in front of me but I have caught the addiction bigtime...


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 29, 2009)

After reading some of the posts, I may have to modify my list .... or start planning for 2011! Nice ideas, folks. Definitely may inspire someone else to try something that they hadn't thought about, until now ..


----------



## nwbhoss (Dec 29, 2009)

Build two large wood burning smokers (one for a buddy and one for me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

Smoke a few Fatties and make pepperoni and sausage


----------



## smokin dad (Dec 29, 2009)

As just got my smoker last week, I still have so much to try.
I want to work on my overall experience and  a good homemade spicy rub for pork.


----------



## oregonsmoker (Dec 29, 2009)

For me it would be Pastrami.  I have seen so many mouth watering Pastrami smokes on here but have yet to try one for myself.  After that I would like to do a brisket.  My smokes are usually BB's, Tri Tips and some Butts.  I need to branch out a little bit next year!!


----------



## treegje (Dec 29, 2009)

2010

1. maybe try doing a brisket
2. maybe try doing a pulled pork


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 29, 2009)

1. Talk BBQEng's wife into allowing him to build me an "Iron Maiden".

2. Buy some land near Cowgirl.  So we can go over for some neighborhood visits........say around dinner time.......LOL

3. Learn to cook a great brisket.  

4. Learn to smoke some salmon. 

5. Try to become half the smoker most of you are.

6.  Become an OTBS member.

This would constitute a great year.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 29, 2009)

Get goin on some sausage and bacon - Just ordered the TQ today from Mortons since I can't find it in any stores around here


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 29, 2009)

lol Pepeskitty, come on out! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Great thread Laurel! 

I have enough smokers.....but 
One thing I'd like to do in 2010 is finish building a fence around my patio area.
I'd also like to build a counter with sink for my patio. This is where I hang out during the summer. I've got a table, a bar, my UDS, a vertical smoker and my big gas grill out there. 
My horizonal wood burner is too heavy for me to move onto the patio so it sits off by itself. 
Also can't move my smokehouse or cinderblock pit any closer. 

I guess what I hope to do in 2010 is spiff up my patio cooking/lounging area.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would like more time to work on making sausage, and some unconventional foods to smoke. Also, a cabana type overhead for my smoking section of the yard.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thats not to hard but I am knocking them off in pretty fast order.
Smoke cheese.
Make more and differant sausages
Make real bacon with pork bellies 
Build my low temp smoker.


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 29, 2009)

i want to find where to purchase and then smoke a 1/4 goat....oh  yeah


----------



## barneypoo69 (Dec 29, 2009)

Brisket, pork, fish, side dishes,etc..........I just got my smoker, doing some of the mods, need to season it...........a 59 yr old Virgin...........keeps me young.........I'm very excited about smoking something for my family to eat...........


----------



## fired up (Dec 29, 2009)

1. Build 2 or 3 more UDS
2. Get a truck to haul them around in.
3. Compete in a KCBS event


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 29, 2009)

First off I want to try some bacon. Really got a hankering to give it a try. The biggest project though will be my daughters wedding reception in July. They want me to BBQ brisket, pulled pork and maybe ribs. It will be a pretty good sized group, so I'll have my work cut out for me. I've gotten a lot of offers from friends with rigs, but I may just try to do them in the freezer conversion. Anyway I'll be picking a lot of your brains, especially you folks that cater and do big events.


----------



## alx (Dec 29, 2009)

Smoker for sailboat when i cross the atlantic to england is my biggest priority...Smoke fish and the meat i bring along the way etc....


----------



## csmith2884 (Dec 30, 2009)

Someone on here was talking about a web cam to see the temps. The more I think about it the better it sounds. Check the smoke without coat hat gloves and brr from outside sounds better and better, especially during those 3a.m. brisket runs.


----------



## morkdach (Dec 30, 2009)

what he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
i got # 6 this year but got ta work on rest!!!!!!!
#6 for me help a friend get into comp smoking


----------



## bigslick (Dec 30, 2009)

lol, jk.  I declared 2010 a Smoke Odyssey for myself.  Being new I have a ton to try and learn.
Goal is to smoke something every week.  I will try to do as many different things, but I am not restricting myself by not allowing repeats.  I hope to learn and improve so if that means doing repeats until I get them down that is the goal (I hope that means more than one smoke a week but we will have to see.)
A few things I am really hoping to work on:
sausage
wild game
fatties
Great thread!
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 30, 2009)

I've got a barrel in the garage and a new slicer for Christmas.  So I'll say to get the UDS built and give some new smokes a try for that slicer.  Like roast beef and belly bacon.


----------



## olewarthog (Dec 30, 2009)

1. try my hand at brisket
2. learn more about brining
3. take a BBQ judge class & judge a few events
4. enter a BBQ comp.


----------



## 66galaxie (Dec 30, 2009)

Keep working on my rubs and bbq sauce
finish the mods on my smoker (tuning plates, extend chiminy to grate)
smoke some salmon
do some pulled pork


----------



## praire fire (Dec 30, 2009)

Never made a fatty before, that will be a have to do this year. Also would like to smoke fish, and try a venison ham.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 30, 2009)

Finish the UDS (first test run was near perfect) first smoke will be 1-2-2010,continue with my jerky venture-along with some new flavors-work to get my bacons selling as well as the jerky.Work on my snack stick seasonings.Proscuitti & Salami.


----------



## nickelmore (Dec 30, 2009)

I am going to officially finish my first smoker, and start on a second one that I will end up giving away to my sone or selling.

Clean up my garage so I have more room to smoke.

Finish my basement kitchen so I have better room for sausage making.

Smoke some fish.

Ride my harley to BBQ places around the state.  (new thread)


----------



## rio_grande (Dec 30, 2009)

I plan to expand the back portch by about 400 sqft this year and turn a large portion of it into a summer kitchen. 

Secondly I WILL have a home built stick burner built by this time next year hopefully sooner...


----------



## cppbrian (Dec 30, 2009)

I just finished my first smoke last weekend, so I got a lot to catch up on.
Some plans I have for 2010 is
1) beef ribs (picked up 4 racks today at Vons on sale in cryovac, gonna be made for my wife's birthday on the 29th of jan)
2) chuckie (been in freezer for a few weeks)
3) turkey (got a 11lb one for $5 after thanksgiving)
4) pastrami 

and the other 'regular' items to smoke that Ive not done before.

experimenting with new woods, including the peach prunings off my tree that are seasoning

And trying new rubs and bbq sauce recipes and modifying them to my liking.

All while trying not to gain weight


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 31, 2009)

I have hopes of building a new smoker/charcoaler for the backyard.  Being self-employed AND married.....with children sometimes puts a kink in my best laid plans.


----------



## rstr hunter (Dec 31, 2009)

My 2010 BBQ goals are:
1) Bacon
2) New electric smoker (thinking a new 40" MES)
3) Work on old fashioned wiener recipe

Good Luck to all in their Smoking Endeavours. 

Have a Happy New Year.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Dec 31, 2009)

I want to learn how to smoke........ lol

Let's see......corned beef/pastrami
                  brisket  (never done one yet)
                  jerky
                  snack sticks
                  lots of sausage
                  more bacon

                  build the reverse flow on the trailer
                  build a mini reverse flow that carries in the trailer hitch for camping
               Heck......I could go one for ever.....lol


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 31, 2009)

I guess I'm the opposite of Fatback Joe...I used to be in a comfort zone with my spares, chix, etc from about 6 years ago when I got my first smoker. Then, I found SMF and my whole world got turned upside-down! LOL!!!!

Late in '08, I started getting alot of ideas from member's posts here, and really began cranking things up in '09. I like to do something different with almost every smoke the past year, changing up my methods or rubs to keep the exitement levels up with my cooking experiences. My wife has asked me several times if I used the same rub this time as last time, or if I used a different smoke wood...drives her crazy sometimes because she never knows what I did differently from the last, so we start the quizing game...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





2010 is anybody's guess! The sky is the limit, friends, so I can't say what I may be doing for the next week or month, and definately not the next year, but here are some things I would like to accomplish:

1. build a wide-body vertical smoker (details will be released to the forum later);

2. spice-up my CB brine/cure recipe for another run;

3. more corned beef pastrami!!!!!!!!;

4. more packers with burnt ends!!!!!!!!;

See what happened here?!?!?!? LOL!!!!! I just can't help myself!

Seriously though, only time will tell what I'll have the ambition/creativity for. Hang around, you'll find out...

Eric


----------



## asyman (Dec 31, 2009)

thinking about adding a stoker to my file cabinet smoker. I am also thinking of converting to all wood. Maybe an old wood stove off to the side piped into the lower drawer. Anyone use a stoker? 

-sausage
-pastrami


----------



## asyman (Dec 31, 2009)

I would like to add a stoker and switch over to all wood. maybe an old wood stove off to the side and piped into the lower drawer all on a small trailer...


-pastrami
-sausage


----------



## meateater (Dec 31, 2009)

NOW YOUR TALKING!!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 31, 2009)

Reminds me of when we lived in upstate NY, had a customer come in with a unique problem of checking on his mare foaling; every hour he had to get up and trek out to the barn in -30 below and blizzard.  We set him up with a b/w camera plugged into a 5" b/w tv video input, 400 ft. of coax cable laid across the snow w/RCA adapter ends (one helluva long RCA cable for video!) from the TV on his bedstand to the barn.  All he had to do was roll over, turn on the TV and check on the mare, roll back over and reset his alarm and go back to sleep!  When the blessed time came, he made one trip to the barn to deliver it.  In the spring he buried the cable and made it a permanent part of his farming operation!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 31, 2009)

There's two things I'd like to accomplish this coming year in 2010:

1) Build a wooden smokehouse in the back yard with multiple capabilities (be able to hang sausages or belly bacon, racks for horizontal smoked items, hot and/or cold smoking, etc.).

2) Experiment with making skin-on hot dogs; refining and perfecting the recipe and process.

Accomplishing those two things would great!


----------



## fire it up (Dec 31, 2009)

Making sausage and bacon are at the top of things I need to make.

As a side note-still to do with smoking- I was hoping to open a BBQ restaurant but that is a lot easier said than done so instead I decided to go small catering and grow from there.
I have my menu pretty much worked out and am happy with it and having worked in the restaurant industry for so long I know lots of folks around whos kitchens I could use when I have bigger parties to do.
Long as the food is good, the prices are fair and I can introduce people to thinks they have never even heard of (fatties, ABTs, Cherry Bombs) not to mention homemade pastrami 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I don't see any problems.


----------



## bbqhead (Dec 31, 2009)

In 2010 I want to work on my 1st GC. also work on chicken, got new ideas, just gotta make them reality. hope to get my super kitchen from paper to dream come true. Everyone have a happy new year!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 31, 2009)

My Plans are:
Replace the Bradley Digital 6rack (Unhappy With) with a New MES 40".
Build a New Outbuilding to house my Grand Cafe Smoker  for All Weather Smoking Heated and AC Equipped.
Start Making My Own Sausage and Jerky.
Have a better year of smoking hopefully than this year was because of medical problems.


----------



## smokin-jim (Jan 13, 2010)

My goals for 2010.

1. I need to make belly bacon.
2. Make 2 barrel smokers , 1 UDS and a double stack for larger smokes.
3. Master above smokers.
4. Become an OTBS member.
5. Running the food booth at the farmers market for my church.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 13, 2010)

Add gas & Mod/tune my Hondo, convert my GOSM's to natural gas, build a large fridge smoker and build a structure to house all the above.

Bacon & sausage!! 

OTBS


----------



## denver dave (Jan 13, 2010)

2010 goals:

1. Get serious about judging
2. Finish my competition rig.
3. Bacon-Bacon-Bacon
4, Figure out how to make a descent looking fattie.


----------



## wutang (Jan 13, 2010)

Well I just put some cure on a pork belly the other night so I will be scratching bacon off my list next week. I have been making lots of fresh sausages lately but want to get into more cured/cold smoked sausages. I also have been meaning to make jerky.

I would like to get into some local comps and try my hand at that this summer too. Not sure how quickly I can jump into that arena but I think it would be a blast.

I have been doing some small time "catering" for friends here and there and I would like to get that going as a true business...but that is more like a slow process over the next couple years maybe. 

Great thread Laurel!!!


----------



## badfrog (Jan 13, 2010)

About 10 yrs ago I was doing computer work for a company...We had a raised floor humidity and temp controlled room that housed all of the servers; my boss built a digital thermometer to monitor the temps in the the server room that tied into a pc on the network...if it went above 65 the system emailed whichever one of us was on call. With todays wireless and bluetooth technology it could be way better...hmmm another '10 project?!


----------



## badfrog (Jan 13, 2010)

My projects for the year;
smoke things "outside of the box" - more vege's, salts, different appetizers, mac and cheese, etc. I have been re-inspired here on the SMF!.
I have been making sausage and bacon for a while, but I am really interested in doing dry cured sausages...I am a little "skeered" of it!
My biggest project is to get the cinder block with steel insert rotisserie smoker off the paper and actually get it built - it WILL get done!


----------



## gene111 (Jan 13, 2010)

120gal reverse flow build
250gal reverse flow build
compete in atleast 4 kcbs comps
start own catering buisness.

Oh & whatever else i find on here i want to try also


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jan 13, 2010)

For me 2009 SUCKED!! Most of you know why. This year a friend of mine and I are going to try our hand in some competions. I'm finally going to get the pit sandblasted and powder coated and I think build a UDS in the garage.


----------



## triplebq (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm going to convert a Brinkman Gas grille KING into a fire box smoker and redo my cuzin's comp smoker . I am going to be certified KCBS for judging and knowing the rules ( all of them) so when I hit the road I will kick Paul's rear end ( j/k ) .


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 14, 2010)

Finish my UDS
Build my Q-bana
PARTY ALL SUMMER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 14, 2010)

I know I'm goin to build a couple of reverse flow smokers. The last smoker I built with side pit sold real quick for 650 or 700, I don't remember.  I'm still not sure when I'm goin to get called back to work so I might as well start building them and sell em.

As for smokin, I'm just not sure.  I've really been enjoying the ribs, fattys, chops, stuffed loins, smoked pizzas, pig candy, smoked 3-tier meatloafs etc etc etc.  What else is there?
--ray--


----------



## mikey2gunz (Feb 9, 2010)

1. I'm gonna complete my 28th, 29th. & 30th KCBS contest as judge (& cook w/a team & take the test) and get master certified by MAY. 

2. I'm gonna cater my daughters wedding reception w/ the help of my buddy.

3. I wanna build a rotiserie smoker using BRICK to match my house, and

4. I'm gonna compete in a couple of KCBS contests this year with the goal of getting no less than a '7' (above average) on all score cards!!!!


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 9, 2010)

To become a OTBS member!


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 9, 2010)

Waiting for my Lang 60 Delux to get here, I'm hoping it will be here within the next few days. I'm going to smoke alot of the deer meat i have in the freezer from this years kill, and try to do my first fattie, still have yet to do that, and also going to try and start smoking Lamb also, My buddy has a bunch of it and has given it to me to try, and still trying to find some more pecan wood, getting low.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 10, 2010)

I want to do a fattie and cheese


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmmm...

Fatties
do a brisket worth eating (by humans)
start and hopefully complete a Fridge-2-Smoker project
not have to smoke on the front porch (build a deck)
learn, learn, learn, learn, learn about smoking
become a member of the royal court
turn on atleast 10 people to smoking


----------



## smoke farmer (Feb 10, 2010)

Bacon...soon as I find a supplier for bellies
Perfecting smoke sausage
Whole hog...June 5th excited about doing a Q/View here on SMF


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 10, 2010)

I want to try to do something new every month.  I've learned so much in the last few weeks, but I gotta slow down the freezer is full!

I want to smoke:
Full brisket
Sushi
Sides
Goose
Turkey
Anything I get hunting.


----------



## ronp (Feb 10, 2010)

For me I have done everything I wanted, from brisket to chuck roasts to cured meats, pastramie, buckboard, and cappicolla, salmon. Even cheetos and popcorn.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I guess I don't really have anything new I want to tackle in the future.

Good thread.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, shucks Ron, I figured there would be something else coming out of your MES that none of us have thought of before...you always keep us wondering what's next...heh-heh!

I recall a member's reply to one of your qview threads quite awhile back regarding your neighbor's pets possibly not being safe when your home???...........'cause Ron smokes everything..............LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good times we have here..........

Eric


----------



## josh39501 (Feb 11, 2010)

This is my first smoking project of the year.

I've been tossing around the idea of making a Pastrami and just started the surprisingly "fun" process today. 

I've been smoking for the last 4 years or so(chicken, turkey, pork butt, ribs, etc.) but haven't been excited to smoke in a year or more.

This may not be the correct place to ask this and if so please direct me to the proper place, but does anyone know a recipe for a really good "traditional" pastrami rub????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Today I trimmed the fat from the flat and got her in the brine, which smelled just amazing by the way and I've found some "ok" looking rubs but none seemed right.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My planned rub will be: crushed black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, crushed coriander, carraway seeds(I'm not married to this), and a little kosher salt. Is this the right path? 

Thanks in advance and let me know if I should start a new thread with this question else where.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 11, 2010)

I just made my first pastrami a couple weeks ago.  I put a rub on it that was black pepper, paprika, crushed red pepper and garlic.  However most of the flavor came from the fact that it was corned beef and on mine I don't think the rub made much of a difference over the flavors from it being corned.    Don't trust me though, I've only done one, wait for the experts :)


----------



## josh39501 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I figured the brine would make the biggest difference but most of the NY style seem to have a nice bark that I thought was the rub but maybe it was just that delicious smoke bark lol... Thanks again bud.


----------

